# Old Lake Burton WMA?



## chunt115 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone hunt the NF on what used to be Lake Burton WMA.   My brother and I were up there fishing labor day and he had a small one cross the creek on a fallen tree he was fishing  under.  We didn't stick around figured momma was close by.  Saw lots of tracks on the sandbars and banks.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 13, 2009)

*Old lake burton!!!!!!!!!*

I was up there in small game season and there were so many dog hunters up there you could not turn around!  I went back up there one day for bow season and did not even see a track of any kind! ( dog tracks were the only tracks I saw)  But you sure can here the dogs run!!!!  I will not be spending any time up there. KP.


----------



## chunt115 (Oct 13, 2009)

What were they running with dogs?  I didn't think you could hunt bear with dogs in north GA?  thought it was like deer only can run them in south GA.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lake Burton!*

They can come in and run hogs but the guys from NC bring there treeing walkers!  You do not have to tree a hog!  KP.


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 13, 2009)

coon  hunting  my  guess


----------



## KPreston (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lake Burton!!!!!!!!!1*

No it is hogs i have asked them!!!!!!  KP.


----------



## chunt115 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I guess if I go up this weekend, I will stick to fishing.


----------



## win280 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lots of coon hunting in this area. Found lost dogs 2 different times on the side of the road.
Called the owners and met them in Clayton to give them their dogs back. Not even a thank you. Just took the dogs and left.


----------



## cball917 (Oct 13, 2009)

win280 said:


> Lots of coon hunting in this area. Found lost dogs 2 different times on the side of the road.
> Called the owners and met them in Clayton to give them their dogs back. Not even a thank you. Just took the dogs and left.



that does not surprise me, but not all of us up here are like that. burton wma has pretty much gone down hill over the years. there used to be some good hunting but now its just a poor managed place in the woods. the state also cut it out of the budget, i would not look to see it get any better


----------



## Ranmcnally (Oct 19, 2009)

these are alot of times bear dogs. dont let the breed of dogs fool you. they are aggressive with a bear. They bring their dogs down to run the bears. They cant kill them, so they just run them. They also run plotts.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 19, 2009)

i think most people only break their coonhounds from running deer scent but let a hound find another scent it could be bear, hog, cat, it does not matter its a run for the races


----------



## bowirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I have  volunteer to manage the Lake Burton WMA. I have mowed the fields and planted nice food plots. I have put in many hours doing this and I have taken nice hogs , 6 pointer and 2 bears . This area is CLOSELY monitored by the law for people hunting with dogs. I encouarge all of you to hunt and take your family hunting. The persimmon area is the best for bear hunting! If ever your hunting in these neck of the woods and you see dog hunters write down the tag number and call Rabun County police. Most dog hunters come from North Carolina . The Rabun County Police and GA Forrestry Service are working together to resolve this problem. KC


----------

